# Strange belly??



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Luxie has these strange dark markings on her belly... Her belly used to be pink and now there's dark marks. The photo doesn't translate the color well, it's not red at all but rather greyish like pigment. Is this normal?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy's tummy went dark for a while. It went patchy and eventually a gray-ish colour. I just recently noticed that it's pink again. It's been pink again for ages, just never noticed. 

Plenty of kisses for that little tummy I hope! I love giving D kisses on hers. And blowing raspberries


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kiss tummy kiss kiss! :lol:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's just colour change with age. Both my pups did this.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, Minnies color changed with age too. you could notice it good cause she has the pink belly too and then i saw little light brown spots thru the light white hair. On Tootsie i couldnt notice anything cause she's so dark colored


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I am obviously no vet, but I do know that at times when skin changes color it is
because of a pigment change in the dog. It may stay this way or turn back to
original pink. A yeast infection can also cause the skin to get darker in some
spots. Also dogs with hormonal imbalance may produce too much melanin,
causing the skin to get darker in some places. So really it can be from a variety
of factors.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine have gone through these changes too. Then look out for the coat changes to follow! Our pups are growing up


----------



## PaulasChi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new chi owner. Adopted a 2 yr old a little over 3 months ago. Her belly was also pink when I got her and now the belly and chest are all turning a silvery-grayish color. From the previous comments, it seems this is a normal occurrence as they age, but it still makes me nervous. She acts fine..eating, playing, potty, and poops all normal. Guess I'm just looking for a little more reassurance.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

My older Chi was 2 when i got her she had dark spots around her inner thighs only took her to the vet and she has a thyroid problem. Meds now and she is back to pink.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. Charlie is getting dark spots all over now and the inside of his ears which were a beautiful pink are now grayish. I think his is just normal because he's grown up.


----------



## PaulasChi (Mar 21, 2012)

@Jennmay - did the thyroid problem produce other symptoms or just the skin discoloration?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I noticed you pup is white, and the lighter there hair is, the more notice color changes to the skin are. My chis tummies did the same thing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes this is normal  most get some spotting on their bellies as they get older.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

No other obvious symptoms for my chi that I know of but she could have been drinking more water she was new to me so things that I thought were normal may have not been ya know.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I was about to post this same thread! My girls belly just got spotted with brown spots a day ago. We always kiss her belly and noticed that it wasn't "pretty pink" anymore. Guess it's just them getting older. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL glad it's not just me who can't resist naked puppy tummies! Bambi is one today, and still has a naked tummy perfect for kissing and raspberries, I hope it never grows fur. This is also why I prefer girl dogs to boys, they just don't have that kissable area.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

My Klein also recently got some dark spots around his genitals.. i am guessing pigmentation marks?
he is just under 7 months old and was all pink before..


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

UPDATE: I'm glad this thread got resurrected because Luxie's dark spots on her belly have become really dark, but they are a parallel pattern so I think it's probably just the pigment. (sorry for the bad iPad quality, she wouldn't sit still!)


----------

